# Android VS iOS The Truth about Apple and Google's OS



## wicked4u2c (Nov 29, 2011)

So I was going to do a 6 part mini series but due to time things are on hold. However, I decided to at least get things rolling. Depending on the feedback I get I will either complete or scrap the project. Anyhow, next time this argument comes around Android VS iOS just post this video. Believe me, this was just the beginning of something really big!

YOUTUBE Video below...






Part 2 now available

[media]http://youtu.be/Ayx4XsBaJBI


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

this is the real truth. you've got another subscriber.


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

I already commented on this but, I have to bring to your concern that your video, at least in its shortened state is unfortunately nit-picky in the situations that it gives examples of. 

Let me remind you as well that only around 2% of Android users actually are running Ice Cream Sandwich, much less the AOSP version of it. Android before this update was clunky, somewhat difficult to use, and visually unappealing. Visuals and subtle effect is a huge part of consumer appeal.﻿ Google finally learned this with Ice Cream Sandwich. The multitasking menu was horrid in GB with a limit of "recent apps" which were difficult to "stop." Fragmentation is a frustrating issue for people who want the latest updates.​


----------



## wicked4u2c (Nov 29, 2011)

Adelos said:


> I already commented on this but, I have to bring to your concern that your video, at least in its shortened state is unfortunately nit-picky in the situations that it gives examples of.
> 
> Let me remind you as well that only around 2% of Android users actually are running Ice Cream Sandwich, much less the AOSP version of it. Android before this update was clunky, somewhat difficult to use, and visually unappealing. Visuals and subtle effect is a huge part of consumer appeal.﻿ Google finally learned this with Ice Cream Sandwich. The multitasking menu was horrid in GB with a limit of "recent apps" which were difficult to "stop." Fragmentation is a frustrating issue for people who want the latest updates.​


I also replied to your comment on YouTube but figured I would add more...

Before the Galaxy Nexus I had the Samsung Galaxy S. There is nothing in the video I posted above that I couldn't do with my Galaxy S (2.2 Froyo). The only thing would be the way you close apps. But there are many apps that you can use to do accomplish that is much better than iOS. Also I wouldn't say previous version of Android are "clunky". That's the beauty of﻿ Android, there are so many flavors to choose you get what YOU want. The problem I had with the iPhone was that it's a "one size fits all" approach. Apple decides what THEY believe is good for you, what apps integrate with each other etc. If you can live with that, then it's a good phone to have.​
The same goes for Apple if you want the latest updates. Where is Siri on the iPhone 4, 3GS or 3G? In order to get the latest and greatest Apple also forces you to "upgrade" or else certain apps or features don't make it to previous models. Again, I have nothing against Apple and that was just my experience. I have a new iPad and wouldn't trade it for an Android tablet. I feel the iPad is way more refined it's way smoother, and its optimized much better than any Android tablet. That's a whole other debate I don't want to get into right now though.


----------



## akdroid (Mar 27, 2012)

apple's got a cult following. honestly, it's too dumbed down and feature-less.

Droid FTW.


----------



## Swiftmazda (Oct 29, 2011)

I've grown to respect iOS as much as Android, but it has taken me some time to realize that both have their strengths and weaknesses. When I first got an android phone (Droid X) I would never have considered buying an Apple product.

After switching to a Dinc2, I figured I'd give the iPhone 4S a shot after some coworkers and friends recommended it. I fell in love with the screen quality and beautiful pictures it took. No Android phone I've owned has even come close to the clarity of the iPhone camera.

The lack of customization was annoying, but the tweaks available after jailbreaking made it a little less painful. The device literally just worked with no problems at all. Battery life was excellent as well.

With that said, I ended up selling my iPhone and buying a Razr. I missed flashing different ROMs and tinkering with my device. I do miss the iPhone at times though, but I won't go back.

Why do I respect it as much as Android then? Its simple. Both iOS and Android are phenomenal platforms. For a casual user, iOS provides an extremely stable an intuitive interface. For users that want more control over their devices, Android provides a fun platform open to development. Both will appeal to consumers based on their preferences.

Sent from my DROIDRAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## wicked4u2c (Nov 29, 2011)

Swiftmazda said:


> I've grown to respect iOS as much as Android, but it has taken me some time to realize that both have their strengths and weaknesses. When I first got an android phone (Droid X) I would never have considered buying an Apple product.
> 
> After switching to a Dinc2, I figured I'd give the iPhone 4S a shot after some coworkers and friends recommended it. I fell in love with the screen quality and beautiful pictures it took. No Android phone I've owned has even come close to the clarity of the iPhone camera.
> 
> ...


well said, part 2 now available


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Great 2nd video.
I would have to disagree with your comment about how the new ipad is the best tablet. Although it may be quad core, it still runs iOS.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Great 2nd video.
> I would have to disagree with your comment about how the new ipad is the best tablet. Although it may be quad core, it still runs iOS.


You mean a dual core?  
Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

KeithN said:


> You mean a dual core?
> Sent from my Gummy Fassy


Well I dunno how many cores it has... but he said quad in the video.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Well I dunno how many cores it has... but he said quad in the video.


The A5X is a dual core cpu, quad core gpu. 
It's okay its being marketed that way, in which case the Asus should be a 12 core. I just thought it was funny as nothing else states the gpu cores but rather the cpu, and with little clarification that's what people will think.

Sent from my Gummy Fassy


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

wicked4u2c said:


> I also replied to your comment on YouTube but figured I would add more... Before the Galaxy Nexus I had the Samsung Galaxy S. There is nothing in the video I posted above that I couldn't do with my Galaxy S (2.2 Froyo). The only thing would be the way you close apps. But there are many apps that you can use to do accomplish that is much better than iOS. Also I wouldn't say previous version of Android are "clunky". That's the beauty of﻿ Android, there are so many flavors to choose you get what YOU want. The problem I had with the iPhone was that it's a "one size fits all" approach. Apple decides what THEY believe is good for you, what apps integrate with each other etc. If you can live with that, then it's a good phone to have.​ _*The same goes for Apple if you want the latest updates. Where is Siri on the iPhone 4, 3GS or 3G? In order to get the latest and greatest Apple also forces you to "upgrade" or else certain apps or features don't make it to previous models. *_Again, I have nothing against Apple and that was just my experience. I have a new iPad and wouldn't trade it for an Android tablet. I feel the iPad is way more refined it's way smoother, and its optimized much better than any Android tablet. That's a whole other debate I don't want to get into right now though.


To say this you have to say the same about google ICS. To get all the features of ICS like google wallet you will need to upgrade to the GNEX. As all the older phones like the bolt getting ICS wont be able to use google wallet because they wont have the chip you need to make it work like it does in the GNEX. So google is just as guilty as apple in doing stuff like this.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah but I mean come on, that's Google wallet, and that's hardware. Siri is software, and they could put it on anything that could handle it. And sure, they don't put ics on everything, but if you really want it, chances are you can put it on there yourself. Apple could put Siri on their phones. Google would have to have you send it in and chip it. I guarantee if they could put Google wallet on every android phone, they would. Of course they're trying to make money they're companies.

Don't be afraid to ask me for help.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

How can you say if google could they would? You make excuses for google but Apple you flame them. Can you sat bias?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

I would say that previous Android versions are "clunky" (in terms of maybe the original Galaxy S phones, etc.). Prior to the new batch of ICS phones coming out, Android has never been the smoothest experiences. Yes, there were ways to make it relatively smooth and lag free, but it very rarely came stock.

It really surprises me how "smooth and fluid" iOS is, especially when scrolling in applications and such.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Dark Jedi said:


> To say this you have to say the same about google ICS. To get all the features of ICS like google wallet you will need to upgrade to the GNEX. As all the older phones like the bolt getting ICS wont be able to use google wallet because they wont have the chip you need to make it work like it does in the GNEX. So google is just as guilty as apple in doing stuff like this.


There's a difference though: All versions of the iPhone are perfectly capable of using siri as long as Apple made a software update with it, it's a software based program. Google Wallet requires NFC, which needs a new piece of hardware. All of apples phones they had all the hardware they needed to use Siri. Google's NFC was a new technology, with a new peice of hardware.


----------



## thETImo (Apr 5, 2012)

To me the ICS is a huge leap forwards, what comes to the layout and the 'credibility' of it. GB was much more naiive-looking than ICS is. Somehow Android is now on the same level with iOS what comes to visual aspects. The AOS itself has always been light years ahead of iOS what comes to usability.


----------



## wicked4u2c (Nov 29, 2011)

Bump for Part 3


----------

